# Repop Delta Rocket Ray for $90 shipped?



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried one of these? They seem to be the same as the ones priced at $195. The seller says he has several for sale. Wanted to get some feedback on quality before i pick one up. Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150919997354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 11, 2012)

*Nice repop*

If these are the same ones i picked up a while back....outside looks great....tray is flimsy and i remember seeing parts of it glued with a silicon glue...watch out...ask to see picks of the inside and ask if parts are glued...og one never needed to be glued....but if you just want the looks then get it....otherwise it lights up, but its flimsy inside


----------



## Blueschwinns (Oct 15, 2012)

*Delta Rocket Ray*



fordmike65 said:


> Has anyone tried one of these? They seem to be the same as the ones priced at $195. The seller says he has several for sale. Wanted to get some feedback on quality before i pick one up. Thanks.
> 
> Over the past two years I have purchased three of them from this seller. They have all been excellent. He is very easy to do business with.


----------



## Kscheel (Oct 16, 2012)

Why haven't these lights been more widely marketed? It seems only two sellers on ebay have them but nobody else. Who is even reproducing them? It seems like they would sell like hotcakes given that rocket rays were used for so long on so many Schwinn bikes.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 16, 2012)

Why would there be a need to repop something that is abundant?
I never understood that... weekly there is a real rocket ray for sale on ebay it seems and the price is approximate or less than a repop...and an original certainly holds value better.
Chris


----------



## Kscheel (Oct 16, 2012)

The original rocket rays I see that are in perfect NOS condition don't seem all that common or all that affordable. The market for repops is driven by affordability usually. Personally I wouldn't mind spending $90 on a repop that externally is very, very good as opposed to $200+ for an original in comparable condition. Most of the rocket rays I've seen on ebay are only in fair condition and generally have poor condition chrome, they seem to sell for about $50-75 and still need restoration.

I agree original is always better but, to get the chrome redone, a new lens and bulb, and to rehab the light body, and your time and effort to do all that its easier and faster to just buy the repop. I don't mind doing the workmyself but, I know there are many that do.

Just a side thought, I wonder if it would be possible to transplant original rocket ray guts into the repop light body? Would all the holes line up?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 16, 2012)

Kscheel said:


> Just a side thought, I wonder if it would be possible to transplant original rocket ray guts into the repop light body? Would all the holes line up?




This taken from Ebay listing  "These are beautiful lights.  They are so exact parts can be swapped with the originals!"

I've never had a real one or one of these repops, so I don't know how true this statement is...


----------

